# Hunting > Firearm Safety >  Concerned

## veitnamcam

A work mate of mine had been havin a hard time of it after a break up and depression.
He asked if he could live at my place in his caravan to which i naturally replied "sure mate"
Over the last six? months he has been here he seemed to be on the up and up pretty positive and happy 95% of the time.
About a month ago we moved his gun safe in. And he notified the AO of change of add and he was coming to check security but have no idea if he has or not(should be fine proper safe bolted into concrete)
After a weekend at the "Xs" to spend time with his kids(they usually come here) he must have "stewed" on things and rather than wake me/us to talk, called the cops to come get him before he did something stupid. They took him to A&E where I presume he was sedated so he could sleep.
He was home today while I was at work and from what i can gather pretty much slept all day untill picked up by someone to go somewhere,Some kind of safe house & councilors type thing.(my lack of knowledge here is embarrassing but Im not being given any information)

So......... first thing I did when I got home was open his safe(i have keys but probably not the only set) thinking I would remove bolts etc if they were there.
303 no bolt ruger22 and pump shotty.

The cops if they had any brains would have asked for his bolt(s) when they picked him up?

Im thinking I should swap my firearms(Minus bolts ammo of course) into his safe except the 303s and his into mine(I hold the only keys to my safe)

Im 99% sure it would never happen but there is allways that 1%

Advice please :Oh Noes:

----------


## Toby

Do it, Im not saying he may do something dumb as I dont know him but there is always that chance, Better safe then sorry.

----------


## Neckshot

Do you feel unsafe mate?.Have a chat to the people who are dealing with him and tell them your situation do what you think will give you peice of mind.

----------


## Barefoot

Just move everything into your safe if there is room and leave nothing in his.
Regardless of what frame of mind he is in, he will understand why you have done it and thank you at some (sometimes very distant) time in the future.

----------


## CreepingDeath

Talk to him. Hes obviously enough of a mate that you let him live there. He will probably agree with you if he had the good sence to ask for help in the firsf place. If he doesnt feel the same just ask him to store them elsewhere as youre not comfortable or something along those lines. I just think at this stage he may feel a little betrayed if you make the call without talking to him, even if it is in his best interest.


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Barefoot

And I would hope that the cops or the hospital will be able to tell use where he is been staying.
Ring them and leave your contact details, though it will depend on what type of unit as to who he will or will not be allowed to contact.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Do it, Im not saying he may do something dumb as I dont know him but there is always that chance, Better safe then sorry.


Im in the middle of sorting it all out at the mo(limited space) my first concern is obviously for his safety,secondly for my family's emotional well being if it did ever happen(im sure you would find a way firearm or not) and thirdly any repercussions from this on my legal ability to store firearms?

----------


## Toby

Well tbh if he wants to kill him self hes gonna do it,he wont need a gun either. but as long as you stop the firearms as being an option then no bad will come from anything in that sense.

----------


## Neckshot

you didnt mention you had a family mate! if your removing the fire arms your doing the rite thing.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Talk to him. Hes obviously enough of a mate that you let him live there. He will probably agree with you if he had the good sence to ask for help in the firsf place. If he doesnt feel the same just ask him to store them elsewhere as youre not comfortable or something along those lines. I just think at this stage he may feel a little betrayed if you make the call without talking to him, even if it is in his best interest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


The idea of the place im pretty sure is to have some alone time,I sent him a tx today when i found out telling him not to worry about work take as long as you need(im the boss again as the actual boss is away for the next few weeks) and I know he worrys about letting the team down.
Ill talk to him when he comes back.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Im in the middle of sorting it all out at the mo(limited space) my first concern is obviously for his safety,secondly for my family's emotional well being if it did ever happen(im sure you would find a way firearm or not) and thirdly any repercussions from this on my legal ability to store firearms?


I would contact the police asap with your concerns, they can advise you re doing the right thing.
I have many police contacts here and they have always given me the best advise.

----------


## distant stalker

I'd be removing them and locking them at another mates place. No risk if they aren't there. Have had a few mates top themselves in different ways at least you can remove the guns as an option

----------


## hunter308

You are doing the right thing cam put all of his firearms in your cabinet with your firearms , he also did the right thing by asking the cops to take him away to get professional help instead of taking the other way out. I am sure he will understand when you sit down and talk with him about it plus he is the right place till he can get well again, I suffered a similar thing when my marriage broke up until I got help.

----------


## Rushy

VC go with your gut instinct on this.  It will be right.  Also, it wouldn't take much to have a locksmith re key the safe and then until you decide otherwise you would be the only one that could gain access.

----------


## keen fella

Tell him that your moving his firearms and why you are doing it.  Be sure to justify this with saying you have his best intentions in mind.  My preference would to have them all stored off site where he doesn't know where. At least by communicating why you are doing so, he won't be in a position to be angry at you if he goes to find them and they are gone?

----------


## veitnamcam

Thanks everyone, he is not violent just depressed.
EVERYTHING is under my lock and key now except for his 303 bolt.

I will talk with him as soon as he is back. I dont think it will be an issue.

And 7mmsaum I will definitely be in touch with the police tomorrow.

----------


## Toby

Sounds like you got shit sorted pretty fast, Good luck with the rest of it.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I'd be removing them and locking them at another mates place. No risk if they aren't there. Have had a few mates top themselves in different ways at least you can remove the guns as an option


I will be. Its like 11-12 in a 7 gun safe! tomorrow nights mission.

----------


## Toby

Well if you ever want to send them away I will be more then happy to take em off ya hands lol.

----------


## Rushy

Hats off to you Tussock.  That is not 2 cents worth, that the whole dollar. I am in awe of your explanation and somewhat embarrassed and ashamed to recognise that I have been one of the many "drink a cup of concrete and harden up" advice givers across time. I now have understanding where previously I could never understand.

----------


## veitnamcam

Cheers Tussok, Im already doing most of that(I dont run for the sake of it :Grin: ) If he was worried enough that he might hurt himself to call the police to come get him, then I wouldn't be much of a mate if I didn't remove his firearms.
We will talk when He comes back.

----------


## hunter308

> Happiness is a cocktail of chemicals. In the poor bastards head, there are none. What seems like one of the least physical of illnesses (depression) is actually one of the most physically controlled, and the simplest. He has had a traumatic experience and its thrown all his brain chemicals out of kilter. The old addage "snap out of it" is pure nonsence. You cant magic serotonin into existence. He feels like hes sinking into a pit, and its because all the happy drugs our body naturally produces have crashed. 
> 
> He thinks hes gone mad. DO NOT CONFIRM IT FOR HIM! If you took something from my gun cupboard you would ask first. Be sure to extend him the same courtesy. By just taking them, your telling him he cant be trusted. He will already be filled with shame and thinking everyone thinks he is a weirdo as it is. All for something about as medically interesting as anemia and just as common. 
> 
> Iv seen a few mates treated for minor to major psychological issues and they were all treated with relative ease by the doctors. The actual chemical imbalances were fixed like a bacterial infection. The social stigma scarred them for life. Mates treated them like they had an arm growing out of their foreheads. 
> 
> Learn a bit about it. John Kirwan was brave enough to be the face of the website, so the least people can do is read it. Depression. The poor bloke has a simple, but horrific illness. All your thoughts and feelings are the result of chemicals. A big dose of those chemicals will make you feel like your on the top of the world. Such an injection would come from say, shooting your dream stag. You would be on a cloud for a week. The lingering effects of chemical high induced by the event. Such a buz can be self perpetuating, you have a good week, do more cool things and everything is on the up. Its all chemically induced and controlled. Real, and healthy. 
> 
> Likewise, a traumatic event or family upheaval can cause those chemicals to plummet. We all have bad days, but if its bad enough, you end up with a major deficit. The chemicals = happy are not there. Your short on energy, things start going worse, and it can be a downward spiral. Your walking around right now (I hope) with a certain sense of well being. Its rare we think about it, but that sense of well being is nothing more than a background level of a bunch of chemicals. Its no more complicated than having not enough iron in your blood. Imagine if your background level of those chemicals was low. There goes your sense of well being. You would have a constant and unexplainable feeling that everything is not Ok. 
> ...


Thanks for that info, it is good to know that there are people who understand. Unfortunately for me this is what I suffer from and have been getting it sorted for a couple of years now each day gets better I do things to keep my mind occupied. Yeah I have heard the old get over it and carry on with life bullshit, and that is because those who go around saying that stuff to a person with this kind of illness does not understand at all because they have never seen it. All I can say to those who have a go at people because of they way they are get to know them properly before you judge them.

----------


## CreepingDeath

Yea and then call them a gay munter :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## hunter308

> Yea and then call them a gay munter
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Cheeky shit  :Thumbsup:  but that does not mean you can start that shenanigan again  :Psmiley:

----------


## jim160

I would say taking the rifles is the best thing in the long run.  If he is a real friend and respects your opinion, then he will understand.  maybe not immediately but he will aprresciate it in the long term.  And im sure if he complained to the Police about it, they would speak with you and as your concerns are valid and appropriate, they would probably take his guns off you and keep them themselves for safe keeping.  You are doing the right thing by removing an option for him.

----------


## Scribe

Yes Cam the first thing you need to worry about is your family. Irrational behaviour can be the problem.

When our family lived in Darwin we had a young man of 21 living with us and just as the monsoons arrived he went (troppo) they called it. I saw the symptoms and and rang the Local Police Station "Not much we can do about it give us a call when he has done it" was all I got from them. Well a week later Karl wanted me go fishing with him. I said no it was going to rain with that he went around to his brother in laws place and blew his head of with his shotgun and his brother in law and his family walked in on the scene. I have been eternally gratefull ever since that there was not a firearm available at my place and my own family was spared this trauma.

----------


## jakewire

Personally Veitnamcam I think you've done the right thing, and when you talk to him on his return you'll get a good idea on how to proceed from there.

----------


## Splash

I would just talk to him, and ask him I wouldn't do it with out asking or explaining your situation to him

----------


## Twoshotkill

VC 
IN SITUATIONS OF MENTAL HEALTH CRISIS THE POLICE CAN STORE FIREARMS UNTILL SUCH TIME AS THE OWNER HAS BEEN SEEN FIT TO HAVE THEM RETURNED.
THIS CAN TAKE ALL THE DECISION MAKING OF WHEN THEY ARE RETURNED TO HIM OUT OF YOUR HANDS AND LEAVES CONSCIENS CLEAR AND CAN REDUCE THE CHANCE OF AKWARD SITUATIONS OF HIM ASKING YOU TO GIVE THEM BACK.

GOOD ON YOU FOR CAREING FOR HIM AND OTHERS! I APPLAUD YOU FOR TAKING THE TIME TO CARE!!!
SOUND LIKE HE HAD A TOP FRIEND.

iF YOU WANT FURTHER INFO ON DEPRESION 

THE LOWDOWN / Helping youth with depression

----------


## veitnamcam

Hes home and we just had a chat, pretty drugged up at the mo(him not me) It would appear his meds have lost there effectiveness over time and they are going to try him on something else.
He thanked me for moving the firearms, he had told the cops they were locked up and they were comming to see me about them.

----------


## Rich007

He's lucky to have a good mate like you VC!!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gapped axe

Secure the firearms now and protect your family first. Then talk to ypour mate about it. Your family is prioity nothing else comes before that.

----------


## Rushy

Looks like a good outcome VC

----------


## ebf

VC, +1 on Tussocks note

Get the docs to sort out the meds, they help to get things on an even keel. Then *LOTS of fresh air and exercise*, and being around so he knows he has a support system ...

You said "depressed, not violent". Try to think of depression as being angry to the point where your thought process isn't quite right anymore. Most of the time it shows up as being sad, but sometimes the anger can lead to violence, either inward or lashing out/getting involved in arguments, antisocial behaviour etc.

He's a lucky bugger to have a mate like you...

----------


## Rushy

> He's a lucky bugger to have a mate like you...


I agree with that whole heartedly.  Anyone would be.  Well done again VC

----------


## Savage1

Next time just call the Police, they have the powers to seize the firearms for safe keeping if they believe the person is not in a fit state to be in possession of them. Great power when they're depressed, angry, drunk etc. 

I would have gone straight up there and taken them to.

If you are ever worried about anybody with firearms that shouldn't have them, just call the Police or the AO, they will sort it quick smart.

----------


## veitnamcam

If its not f ing pissing down like it has been for the last 3 months solid(ok nearly) Il see if i can drag him up one of his favorite creeks for a hunt on sat.

----------


## Chris

> If its not f ing pissing down like it has been for the last 3 months solid(ok nearly) Il see if i can drag him up one of his favorite creeks for a hunt on sat.


Probably just what he needs ,getting out with his mates doing some bloke stuff. Think he'll get over it in his own time ,likely got the "Where did I go wrong or what did I do to cause it" train of thought.Short answer maybe it wasn't him that was the problem but certainly the support of mates ain't going to do any harm .

----------


## Dougie

Cam, you're the man. And you wonder why I call you my best mate..  :Wink:  I'm glad everything has been sorted.

Tussock - that was such a great explanation! I have been having a super shite week. Things don't normally get me down but like we all know, sometimes it's the straw that breaks the camel's back. I started off on a bad foot on Sunday and things just got worse this week. I'm home now and feel like I only have a few little glimmers of light to look forward to but I will try harder to keep my eyes on the prize! I may be near alone in this big city but I have a lovely partner who understands me and good friends I can always call on the phone. Reading your thoughts and experiences puts things in perspective. I obviously just need to get out there and shoot a big stag to lighten my spirits!!!!

Army boys I think you may understand the situation I've gone through this week - I have been honest about one of my peers' actions and that has put me in a bit of a situation. Honesty and intregity are two of my life values and I have stuck to them....but I am also loyal and it makes me feel like shit when these values come head to head. At the end of the day I have been honest about this person's decisions and it has resulted in him feeling betrayed and now spread to the troops and their parents. Hopefully when the red smoke clears it will be apparent that I have only tried to be true to myself and do things for the greater good of our unit. For now though I am the unpopular bad guy who wants to 'bring us down', when really I hope to set an example to my boys that sometimes it is really hard to take the path of integrity but at the end of the day it's just what you have to do if you want to be at peace with yourself. You may loose some followers (gosh I really feel like I've lost them all!) but in time they may come back and you will meet other people that respect what you've done.

Sorry to hijack the thread Cam  :Psmiley:  but anyway, thanks dudes, my internet friends haha. And Cam good stuff for sticking to your guns, no pun intended. I am sure one day your mate will thank you.

----------


## Scribe

If you did not stick up for what you believe in and and protect those beneath you, by now have been feeling a lot worse "dougie"

A poor officer without honesty and intergrity is a most destructive form of life. They wield such power over others.

----------


## gadgetman

Good work Dougie. Hold your head up you have done the right thing. Standing back and not doing so normally hurts everyone a lot more in the long run.

----------


## veitnamcam

Bloody heavy rain warnings again for the weekend. Ffs
the weather is getting me down now lol.

Chin up Dougie .
Itl all come out in the wash Im sure :-)

----------


## Dougie

> Bloody heavy rain warnings again for the weekend. Ffs
> the weather is getting me down now lol.
> 
> Chin up Dougie .
> Itl all come out in the wash Im sure :-)


Well I think we have a conclusion out of all this bud, pack your boom stick and come visit ME! Beautiful sunshine, I'm lounging in my shorts and singlet as I type.

----------


## veitnamcam

I would love to Dougie but there is just no way this weekend.

----------


## Dougie

Well the 27th is moving weekend, jsut don't come up then, otherwise there is always a bed and I am getting better at cooking...also moving in with a chef so maybe come after the move date  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Well I think we have a conclusion out of all this bud, pack your boom stick and come visit ME! Beautiful sunshine, I'm lounging in my shorts and singlet as I type.


You see Dougie, right there you bounced back to your normal chipper self..  Atta girl.  Oh and if VC crosses the straight he should do a circuit that takes in the whole NI.

----------


## Dougie

Rushy have you met Cam?

----------


## Rushy

> Rushy have you met Cam?


No Dougie, that is a pleasure that I am yet to experience.  From what I have seen of him on here I know he will be a good bugger though.

----------


## veitnamcam

North veitnamcam is on the to do list.
Need to win the lotto ;-)

----------


## tikka 7/08

> Well I think we have a conclusion out of all this bud, pack your boom stick and come visit ME! Beautiful sunshine, I'm lounging in my shorts and singlet as I type.


yep welly has put on a good day for us today!!!

----------


## Rushy

> North veitnamcam is on the to do list


VC I would roll out the welcome mat if you ever find your way this far.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Well the 27th is moving weekend, jsut don't come up then, *otherwise there is always a bed* and I am getting better at cooking...also moving in with a chef so maybe come after the move date


Are you sure your man is ok with sleeping on the couch? :Grin: 

Seriously tho great offer Dougie. I got that much going on at the mo I barely know which way is up. See what the new year brings.

----------


## veitnamcam

> VC I would roll out the welcome mat if you ever find your way this far.


Cheers Rushy :Thumbsup:  At this stage the light at the end of the tunnel has been turned off untill further notice, But you never know what the future may bring

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Cheers Rushy At this stage the light at the end of the tunnel has been turned off untill further notice, But you never know what the future may bring


And there is a Sika or two up here with your name on them. Bring Dougie with you.

----------


## veitnamcam

All the north island species of venison steak are on my list.
Cheers 7mmsaum :Thumbsup:

----------


## ebf

Well we might have had an awesome sunshine day in Welly today, but don't hold your breath for the weekend....

Looks like gales on Sat and even some Rimutaka snow on Sun !!!

So back to normal programming  :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

Its been mint here last few days while iv been stuck in a tin shed working,wind coming up now rain tomorrow evening heavy falls on sat the only day I get to do stuff.

----------


## walkabout

VC I am surprised the police didn't remove the fire arms for the safety of all concerned.
Then again they may be satisfied with the security of them.
Maybe pass the buck on this one before you become the meat in the sammy and remove them from the property with the aid of the police.
This situation you are in will cause alot of us to come up with a plan B. 
All the best with this.

oops - sorry VC. Didnt read all the way through. Still getting used to the pages.

----------


## Dougie

Cam I took a wakl up around my new digs today (J'ville) and was looking across the clear skies to Malborough. Looked like a mint day there too!

Rushy, Cam's a handsome bastard, he keeps his mug off here to try not to shame you guys too much. And Cam I am sure the other half wouldn't mind so long as he gets to play his hall pass, not sure if you can get Miranda Kerr to crash on my couch at such short notice though.

----------


## veitnamcam

LOL

----------


## veitnamcam

I have no idea who Miranda kerr is but maybe i could find him a good look alike at mermaids or licks ? :-P

----------


## Rushy

> Rushy, Cam's a handsome bastard


Dougie, handsome is a subjective thing.  You female types see handsome in scrawny little pricks like Brad Pitt where all we real men see is a scrawny little prick.  Without knowing the man I am picking VC to be handsome more in the mould of a mans man whose back bone doesnt touch is chest  and whose mug has the rugged look of just enough bar room brawls.

----------


## veitnamcam

Gettin close rushy . When i was a kid i fell out of the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down. 

Dougie if im handsome your man must be a real ugly bugger too!

----------


## Dougie

Brad Pitt is a twat, rugged is where it's at. Don't be so modest Cam! And my other half is a sexy, stealthy, running machine  :Have A Nice Day:  nothing wrong with that. Anyway go google Miranda Kerr lol

----------


## Rushy

Dougie tell your man to stop running. You only get so many heartbeats in a lifetime.  If you use them up faster by running the end has to come sooner.

----------


## gadgetman

> Dougie tell your man to stop running. You only get so many heartbeats in a lifetime.  If you use them up faster by running the end has to come sooner.


Wash your mouth out Rushy! I used to enjoy my running, and could do so all day long. Actually think that might have something to do with why it took so long for someone to nab me. Anyone showed interest and I'd start running. :Omg:

----------


## Rushy

GM you can't fault my logic!  The ticker has a finite number of ticks so there is no point in using them up any quicker than is truly necessary

----------


## gadgetman

I'll happily fault that logic. If you don't keep it pumping right the system clogs and fails even earlier. I even managed a creditable 4th in the Canterbury cross country under 19 (colts) championship, I let the other guy cross first. Didn't feel right getting into the placings as I wasn't supposed to be in that race being only 12 at the time, but my older brothers mate was a bit late getting us to the venue and I'd missed a few races after mine so joined in anyway.

----------


## Rushy

Still no reason to run.  Just open up the arteries with some anaerobic resistance training (lifting weights).  Bigger pipes are harder to clog.

----------


## Dougie

I'm all for big pipes... er, what? Who said that!?

----------


## gadgetman

Never got into lifting weights, found I was ridiculously strong for my size anyway picking full 44gal drums (220-230kg) off the ground and flicking them on the back of a truck when I only clocked in at 64kg myself. At 12 or 13 I saw a mini with a towbar and just picked the back half up by it. Always preferred to be doing something where you got paid for it, or at least you made the scenery change; the more rapidly the better. I still have a tendency to try and run, but it bites me when I do. A lot of the people that spent time in the gym building muscle seem to have had strength but not the endurance nor portability.

----------


## Rushy

Ok that has got me to thinking GM.  I am sure that I must have been 64 Kilos at some stage in my life but just not anytime in the last fifty years.

----------


## gadgetman

The scary thing is that I'm pushing the half C in just over a year and I'm still only 3kg above that number. I could sure use some insulation on these old bones.

----------


## Dougie

GM we'll almost fit the same clothes then!!  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> The scary thing is that I'm pushing the half C in just over a year and I'm still only 3kg above that number. I could sure use some insulation on these old bones.


Probably too late in life for much of a change to your metabolism GM.  You will just need to wrap up warmer as the bones get older but from where I sit you are still young.

----------


## gadgetman

> GM we'll almost fit the same clothes then!!


Well I have worn a skirt before Dougie, my grandfathers black watch kilt from WWI.

----------


## gadgetman

> Probably too late in life for much of a change to your metabolism GM.  You will just need to wrap up warmer as the bones get older but from where I sit you are still young.


Yep! You're only as old as you feel, unfortunately from the abuse I gave this frame at 14 I feel about 95 most of the time.

----------


## veitnamcam

Got the "big bald headed chicken fucker"(kinda a work nickname that stuck) Out bush for a overnighter up his favorite creek the last two days. Its his favorite creek not because he has seen animals or even hunted it but...... GOLD.

 So we headed upstream in the bush packs on and within 5 mins was seeing lots of sign but all a few days old or more, about a hour up I picked up fresh prints in the leaf litter. It was raining(and had been for the last 4 months :Grin: ) so knew they were real fresh. We followed them up steam picking up the trail here and there till they headed down to the creek(bluff ahead) and knew he had crossed or walked up stream. Goin real slow and quiet 20y into the bush from the creek peering ahead and into the bush on the other side we saw each other simultaneously, the rifle came up and the bolt closed as he took off. I had time to get a good look at him as he had to run back on his side of the creek to clime a 15m bench in the bush to escape,as he tryed to clime he got stuck/bluffed for 5 sec or so and 100odd y away I had a line on a texas heart shot. I waited for him to turn and offer me a lung or neck but it was not to be.
I was certain he hadent smelt us so got wet balls going to follow him up. Once on top of the bench his prints were of a big stag stopping for no one :XD: 
That delay ment we didn't quite get to where we were intending to camp so just pitched in the bush just as getting dark in the hail.....yes hail constant.
Feed of back country cheers to the forum and into a damp cold lumpy bed,
Up at four and heading up steam again in the now pissing rain/sleet.
 As it got light and as we climbed higher sign petered out..........too high too cold for spring to really have kicked in.
Bailed on it and headed back to camp as we were both borderline hypothermic and soaked to the bone :Wtfsmilie: 
Couple of hot coffees and some more backcountry for breakfast we packed up and headed back.
Got to my vehicle to find smoke out of the chimney of the diggers hut and a happy chappy who was pleased to see us.
Turned out he had walked a couple of k up to the hut after getting his vehicle stuck in one of the crossings! a quick snatch and he was out with no real harm done other than wet carpet.

Was fucken wet, unbelievably cold and bloody awesome  :Thumbsup: 

Im goin back for that Stag at some stage, huge animal thick velvet two tines and a lump at the top the size of my fist, he is going to be a goody.

----------


## Toby

Sounds fun, good luck with that stag.

----------


## gadgetman

Good work Cam. I'm too soft to venture out in the rain. Mind you, I'm slowly working on it.

----------


## Dundee

readzzzzzz :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: good work

----------


## Rushy

I wondered where you were VC.  Now I know. That sounds fun.  I absolutely dislike getting wet with a passion but once I am wet I am fine with it.  Sounds like that stag is well advanced in velvet for this time so that either makes him big or the feed is plentiful.

----------


## veitnamcam

Yep he is a big ol stag Rushy,would almost have been a shame to have shot him in velvet......almost :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

Was to wet to get the camera out most of the time but here is a couple of pics.

The fly or "hootchie"(snigger :Grin: ) over the top is cos its a cheap arse aussie tent with a vent in the top that rain can blow in :Wtfsmilie: 
Like this its pretty weather proof.



Its amazing what trees can hang onto sometimes.

----------


## Rushy

Nice ambush spot the bow hunter is standing on.

----------


## veitnamcam

Yea. She's pretty gorgey but still little feed areas like the bottom left of that pic that I was hoping to find a spiker on. Weather probably didnt help our cause there.

----------


## Raging Bull

Your a good mate *vietnamcam*. 

A well known local lad (hunter) did the unthinkable a couple of weeks ago, if only he had reached out and sought help/talked to someone... maybe his future would of been brighter.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Your a good mate *vietnamcam*. 
> 
> A well known local lad (hunter) did the unthinkable a couple of weeks ago, if only he had reached out and sought help/talked to someone... maybe his future would of been brighter.


Thats shithouse RB, Did you know him well?

----------


## Dundee

Nice pics VC.    Condolences RB too his friends and family.

----------


## veitnamcam

Just reread my reply RB and realised it could have been taken two ways, I meant it it was shithouse he must have felt it was his only option.

Iv never had a close friend do that thank god but three people I knew fairly well (threw friends) have, they all seemed happy bouncy people whenever I met them and it came as quite a shock.

Condolences to all who knew him.

----------


## Raging Bull

Nah mate, no worries.  

I knew of him (only meet him a couple of times), my family and I know his father.  Pretty sad for his family in friends, quite a well known bloke.

----------


## Pointer

Sorry to hear RB, always a loss.

I had an ex years back try to top herself, she was pretty up and down for a few months. I moved my guns out of the house, took them to the local sports store I got on well with, while she sorted her shit out. Sports stores are a good option without involving police and losing licences. 

As has been said, well done VC, a true mate

----------


## Black Rabbit

I like the "Sure Mates" part  :Thumbsup:  Other things, I got no comments.

----------

